# Ceriatone Plexi 50 1987x



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

So, I am saying screw it. I am going to muster up the cash to get myself this amp I have been drooling over for quite sometime. I recently got the opportunity to play a Ceriatone 1987x and was blown away. I don't care what the haters and naysayers have to say, I found little or no difference between that and a real deal (re-issue) Marshall. I mean, I know there are the subtle differences, but this amp is what you would expect from something that costs twice as much or more, no bull. I am blown away, and can't stop thinking about buying this amp. Anyone else have any other experiences with Ceriatone that would like to share, or that I would find helpful. I don't mind getting advice here guys and gals, I want a solid product, and from what I can tell, this is.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

From what I've read and heard, you really can't go wrong for the price with Ceriatone. Hell, I'd like a 1987 myself from them!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Based on the Ceriatone Stray Cat 30 I just built I can't imagine you'll go wrong. Killer amp for a great price.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Cerriatone are great man. Go crazy with it..


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

So, since I posted this up I have come to a few realizations. First, I love el84 tubes. I love lower attage amps with half power switches and I love a good Marshall tone. So, I went out and got a Ceriatone 36rp. Nik at Ceriatone told me it was basically a doubled up 1974x power section and a plexi preamp. It has 4 el84's and a half power switch and also has a negative feedback switch that I really dig. It sounds just how I imagined it would, which is awesome. My buddy has a 1987x by Ceriatone and this sounds very similar, just with some el84 chime. Great plexi tone with managable volume levels, mind you it is a really really loud amp and can cover any gig. Sorry, not trying to gloat, just giving an update, and I am super happy about it. My plan is to get a youtube video for it and I will repost when I do. Nik at Ceriatone is the man seriously the best person I have ever dealt with.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Pics please!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you gig with the 36W setting or half power?

i've been saving to build a 1974...but now am worried about volume...


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd say go for 4 EL84s and also include VVR or power-scaling into the equation. I'm bringing the power (voltage) down below half most of the time, and bring up to full power only on the very occasional outdoor gig. I like having the versatility and the extra power when I need it, and I too am really into the EL84s. My two main amps are a Trainwreck Liverpool clone (sourced all the parts myself), and a Ceriatone DC30. Both are much more useable for me with VVR installed. 

I built my brother-in-law an 18 watt 1x12 combo (with VVR of course) and I think it would be enough power for most situations, but I feel like the extra glass I have gives me a little extra something (tone-wise and lower-end fullness) as well as confidence that I will always have the power and volume for any situation.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

cool...thanks for the input...when i get some more experience the next kit i want is the ceriatone straycat...id love to have a hot cat, but just can't afford it


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> cool...thanks for the input...when i get some more experience the next kit i want is the ceriatone straycat...id love to have a hot cat, but just can't afford it


The Stray Cat is a fantastic amp. It instantly became my favorite.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

JimiGuy7 said:


> So, since I posted this up I have come to a few realizations. First, I love el84 tubes. I love lower attage amps with half power switches and I love a good Marshall tone. So, I went out and got a Ceriatone 36rp. Nik at Ceriatone told me it was basically a doubled up 1974x power section and a plexi preamp. It has 4 el84's and a half power switch and also has a negative feedback switch that I really dig. It sounds just how I imagined it would, which is awesome. My buddy has a 1987x by Ceriatone and this sounds very similar, just with some el84 chime. Great plexi tone with managable volume levels, mind you it is a really really loud amp and can cover any gig. Sorry, not trying to gloat, just giving an update, and I am super happy about it. My plan is to get a youtube video for it and I will repost when I do. Nik at Ceriatone is the man seriously the best person I have ever dealt with.


how much did you end up paying if you dont mind? and what about duty/taxes? just wondering if its worth the extra cost as im sure theres tons of duty $ crap on top of it when i could probably just find a used plexi locally instead.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

It was just around the $1250 mark. Now, sure you can go out and get a used plexi for somewhere around that but this is brand new. As for the 18 watt setting, it is super loud. Honestly, at practice I have no problem keeping up (andblowing away) the rest of the band. I don't understand it, but on my mesa 212 cab this thing is ten times louder then my old Peavey 60/60 power amp I had. In the 36 watt setting of course, but regardless they seem to work together much more efficiently. I can gig at 18 watts, and I know I can do outdoor gigs at 36 watts. I will have pics shortly. Oh ya, I was super surprised at how much clean headroom this amp has. It is shocking.


----------

